# Laptop doesn't replace an exercise mat.



## ancientmariner (Mar 29, 2020)

Met with mixed emotions last week, accidentally trashed my laptop.  Tripped by rug ended up using laptop to break my fall, I survived - it didn't.  Bend the monitor beyond help.  Immediately ordered me a new one from Amazon using my phone.  This was Monday evening, got my new one on Friday, love that 'Prime'.

Gave up after 15-20 minutes trying to configure it with Windows, rebooted into a Linux OS via USB drive, my Windows experience is slowly fading into the sunset.  Less than an hour later was perusing the web.  I did salvage my 1TB HD with all my files along with 8GB of memory.  The rest went in the trash, even the power cord & rug.  To recover the HD files I needed an external HD adapter.  Best $22 I've ever spent.

Restored all files needed then sit aside the adapter which is now an external 1 TB HD. The memory is on hold, not sure if I can use it either by replacing the newer memory cards or not.  Kind of hate to break into a workable device KISS.  Besides I can probably get along fine with the new. Only issue encountered was accessing 2G which I had no problems with before, kept dropping connection so decided to try the 5G band which seems to be working well.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 29, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> Met with mixed emotions last week, accidentally trashed my laptop.  Tripped by rug ended up using laptop to break my fall, I survived - it didn't.  Bend the monitor beyond help.  Immediately ordered me a new one from Amazon using my phone.  This was Monday evening, got my new one on Friday, love that 'Prime'.
> 
> Gave up after 15-20 minutes trying to configure it with Windows, rebooted into a Linux OS via USB drive, my Windows experience is slowly fading into the sunset.  Less than an hour later was perusing the web.  I did salvage my 1TB HD with all my files along with 8GB of memory.  The rest went in the trash, even the power cord & rug.  To recover the HD files I needed an external HD adapter.  Best $22 I've ever spent.
> 
> Restored all files needed then sit aside the adapter which is now an external 1 TB HD. The memory is on hold, not sure if I can use it either by replacing the newer memory cards or not.  Kind of hate to break into a workable device KISS.  Besides I can probably get along fine with the new. Only issue encountered was accessing 2G which I had no problems with before, kept dropping connection so decided to try the 5G band which seems to be working well.


Welcome to the forum.

I love this post, it's refreshing to me in oh so many ways. Which flavor of Linux are you running? If I could, I would have abandoned Windows years ago.

BTW - glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I love this post, it's refreshing to me in oh so many ways. Which flavor of Linux are you running? *If I could, I would have abandoned Windows years ago.*


 why don't you just change to a MAC ?  I''ve never regretted changing, and I fought against it for years under pressure from my family... I wish I'd done it sooner


----------



## ancientmariner (Mar 29, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I love this post, it's refreshing to me in oh so many ways. Which flavor of Linux are you running? If I could, I would have abandoned Windows years ago.
> 
> BTW - glad you weren't hurt.


Depends on what day of the month it is.  I've tried many, administered UNIX/Linux for a large aerospace firm since the turn of the century.  Like the dependability & security of the OS's.  I usually come back to Mint have used it from early distros to 19.3.  More familiar with it than others.  The more streamlined the better.  Of course I have a limited range of needs, few pictures, mostly web browsing, emails, no Facebook, don't get off on gimmicks.  And it's all free, who can complain about that.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> why don't you just change to a MAC ?  I''ve never regretted changing, and I fought against it for years under pressure from my family... I wish I'd done it sooner


I've got Windows, Mac, Linux, chromebook, tablets, different phone OS, etc. (used for development purposes) - but too much of the business world is still wrapped up in Windows for me to abandon it.

[edit] They all have pluses and minuses - okay maybe not Windows


----------



## ancientmariner (Mar 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> why don't you just change to a MAC ?  I''ve never regretted changing, and I fought against it for years under pressure from my family... I wish I'd done it sooner


Cost!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> Cost!


 actually I was talking to Gardenlover ... you will notice I quoted him ( welcome to the forum)


----------



## ancientmariner (Mar 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> actually I was talking to Gardenlover ... you will notice I quoted him ( welcome to the forum)


Good to know, I was going to ask you if MAC has added padding to the lid for the clumsy.   For the price they should.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

@ancientmariner I'm glad you got rid of the rug!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> why don't you just change to a MAC ?  I''ve never regretted changing, and I fought against it for years under pressure from my family... I wish I'd done it sooner


What MAC do you use? Was it easy to learn?  Since my husband needs to work from home 50% of the time we need to get Internet service here . I’ve been wanting to learn how to record my music for years now and the folks at the saxophone forum I’m on told me that a MAC book would be perfect for running ‘Band in a Box” “Garage Band” or other music software plus I’d like to get software that can turn my photos into pen and ink like sketches which would be perfect for using for paintings or pyrography.

There’s no way I can afford a new one but I can get a used one for about $600 with a warranty.
I’m used to Apple technology more than any other.

Sorry ancientmariner. I got a bit carried away.
Welcome to the forum. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 29, 2020)

How interesting.  We all have such different needs and experiences with computers.  I've never had one bit of trouble with Windows from the earliest versions to the current version.  I use too much free software and like to fiddle around with internal settings too much to ever use a MAC.  Had an IPAD for a bit that was issued by school.  Hated it as it was simply too proprietary for my needs.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> Good to know, I was going to ask you if MAC has added padding to the lid for the clumsy.   For the price they should.


* I wouldn't know,  I have a Mac desktop *


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok then!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What MAC do you use? Was it easy to learn?  Since my husband needs to work from home 50% of the time we need to get Internet service here . I’ve been wanting to learn how to record my music for years now and the folks at the saxophone forum I’m on told me that a MAC book would be perfect for running ‘Band in a Box” “Garage Band” or other music software plus I’d like to get software that can turn my photos into pen and ink like sketches which would be perfect for using for paintings or pyrography.
> 
> There’s no way I can afford a new one but I can get a used one for about $600 with a warranty.
> I’m used to Apple technology more than any other.
> ...


Well, I ‘was’ talking to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Well, I ‘was’ talking to you.


LOL....sorry I was answering someone else about the laptop and padding ...I haven't a clue what Mac I have except that it's a MAC os Catalina Desktop... ..my husband set it all up, he's been using Macs' for years.. ..I'll ask him, but I don't believe he knows anything about Macbooks...

I have tbh I was absolutely a Microsoft devotee, and I'd seen him with his MAC and I didn't like the idea of it... but I also have to admit  windows was a PITA always something going wrong.. so eventually I agreed to a MAC..a nd it's the best thing I ever did. ( I still have windows on my laptop because sometimes you have to have windows for a few  things , not absolutely necessary but occasionally )>>.

It took me a little while to get used to the MAC ,  but I wouldn't change it for the world..now. ! HUbs is asleep, he's still not recovered  fully from what we think now was Covid-19 but he's definitely on the mend after 9 days  ... so  I'll ask him more about my Mac when he's up and about


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow! Your man had the virus?
Is he off of work? I guess he must be.
How are you feeling?
Have you been ill too?

No worries about answers to my questions about the MAC. It’s not terribly important. I wish you both health & happiness.

9 days ? ..... oh


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wow! Your man had the virus?
> Is he off of work? I guess he must be.
> How are you feeling?
> Have you been ill too?
> ...


 yes I had it first, it was horrendous, the first 2 days I thought I was going to die,..I couldn't stop shivering, ..I won't go into the details but it was not pretty ,  but I still don't know if it was covid-19 not having had any tests retrospectively..  , and then I got slowly better over 7 days altho' I'm still not 100%  yet, .... yes he's off work, but fortuitously  he can't work at the moment anyway  because his ''business'' is closed during this pandemic.. so he won't lose any money which is one blessing more than many others 

.. ..  he got it slightly differently from me.and he couldn't leave his bed for 4 days.. , then the 5th he was up for an  hour or so..and so on a couple of hours the next day ... 

Thank you for the best wishes . really appreciated


----------



## ancientmariner (Mar 30, 2020)

I apologize, I have a tendency to forget how adamant people are about their choice of technology.  I compare PC's, laptops and tablets/smartphones to choices of automobiles.  MAC/Apple is the Lamborghini, Windows is the General Motors and Linux is akin to the used auto.  It's a way to get from point A to point B, if you want to go in style, you can.  If you just need to get there, any vehicle works.

*My personal opinion means nothing*, I would rather spend my tech dollars on fixing. testing & experimenting with different distros.  I mainly use a computer to do the 7 or 8 things that everyone does.  Emails, browsing, building a spreadsheet, writing a letter, manipulating an occasional photo, budgeting and doing my taxes.

I would love to own an Apple device, but for the 1-2 hours a day I use it the cost would be a show stopper, I can get the desired results using 'free' software that is available.  Why have a $1,500 coffee table accessory when a $300 one does just as good.  I personally dislike anything to do with 'Windows' too controlling.  Linux gives me the options to push the envelope or not, nothing more, I can do what I need inexpensively.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes I had it first, it was horrendous, the first 2 days I thought I was going to die,..I couldn't stop shivering, ..I won't go into the details but it was not pretty ,  but I still don't know if it was covid-19 not having had any tests retrospectively..  , and then I got slowly better over 7 days altho' I'm still not 100%  yet, .... yes he's off work, but fortuitously  he can't work at the moment anyway  because his ''business'' is closed during this pandemic.. so he won't lose any money which is one blessing more than many others
> 
> .. ..  he got it slightly differently from me.and he couldn't leave his bed for 4 days.. , then the 5th he was up for an  hour or so..and so on a couple of hours the next day ...
> 
> Thank you for the best wishes . really appreciated


My goodness @hollydolly, sorry you were both so sick! Good to know you're on the mend!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My goodness @hollydolly, sorry you were both so sick! Good to know you're on the mend!


 thanks RR...I didn't like to go on about it at the beginning ( you know me always something wrong with me so I didn't want to sound like a hypochondriac).. I did mention it a tiny bit after I was up and around after about 4 days .. and that hubs was then very  poorly but I didn't want to make a big deal out of it... so I didn't go into any great detail.

One member of the forum spotted the signs immediately and PM'd me to say that it sounded like covid-19 but at that time one major part of the illness wasn't being reported, and I'd had that as a major part of the illness  , so I dismissed it as covid-19 and put it down to Gastric flu. However since then, it has been announced that 1 in 3 patients are suffering with the dreaded *D*  as one of the first symptoms ..along with the terrible cold and shivers, like nothing I've ever had before that I had,  regardless  of how many covers I had on my bed..  

Anyway better leave that , this has nothing to do with a question about laptops


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

That's wonderful you were able to get another laptop from Amazon.  I wouldn't begin to know their phone number.

I have never had a laptop computer and have always used my desktop and phone and tablet.  I once tried to use a laptop of someone's and couldn't figure out the mouse.  I guess with practice I'd learn, though.  I do enjoy having a desktop though.


----------



## ancientmariner (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I wouldn't begin to know their phone number.


I've tried to call Amazon several times almost impossible to get a human, used the 'Prime' app on my phone.

I had the same issues about the touchpad with my 1st laptop, went into setting and disabled it, bought a bluetooth/wireless  mouse.  Almost as good as a desktop.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> but I still don't know if it was covid-19 not having had any tests retrospectively..


Hey Holly. I noticed you said your husband has gotten worse after 9 days of being sick. Do you have a safe testing place where you live or is it even something you want to do at this point?
How is your husband doing? Can he at least hold down liquids? How are you feeling now? Do you have anyone helping you? 


I will send healing thoughts your way for you both.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey Holly. I noticed you said your husband has gotten worse after 9 days of being sick. Do you have a safe testing place where you live or is it even something you want to do at this point?
> How is your husband doing? Can he at least hold down liquids? How are you feeling now? Do you have anyone helping you?
> 
> 
> I will send healing thoughts your way for you both.


 there is no testing place where we live...the doctor said to self isolate for 2 weeks.. ( as there's 2 of us in the house).. no tests available here  unless we're hospitalised.  It's a strange thing, hubs was very poorly for about 5 or 6 days.. 3 days in bed with high fever, then in and around the 6th day he started to feel a little better and was out of bed for a while,  and did a few small things around the house.. then the next day,  he felt much more poorly again and spent half the day in bed again absolutely exhausted ,..., and today he's been in bed all but 2 hours..when he managed to get up and shower... for only the second time in 9 days . He is however able to eat and drink now although his appetite is very small.. he's taking root ginger and fresh lemon tot drinks in the morning.. along with Vitamins....and he's able to drink water during the day..  but  it's very obvious his very fast weight loss..

 I just read this evening that this apparent feeling of  wellness , then suddenly relapsing is a characteristic of this Virus in some people ..so we're hoping  this is what's happening with hubs.. and he'll be better soon..Doc says give it to the end of the 14 days isolation, unless he suddenly descends into fever again, by which time we should call for an ambulance.. 

Thanks for your concern Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> there is no testing place where we live...the doctor said to self isolate for 2 weeks.. ( as there's 2 of us in the house).. no tests available here  unless we're hospitalised.  It's a strange thing, hubs was very poorly for about 5 or 6 days.. 3 days in bed with high fever, then in and around the 6th day he started to feel a little better and was out of bed for a while,  and did a few small things around the house.. then the next day,  he felt much more poorly again and spent half the day in bed again absolutely exhausted ,..., and today he's been in bed all but 2 hours..when he managed to get up and shower... for only the second time in 9 days . He is however able to eat and drink now although his appetite is very small.. he's taking root ginger and fresh lemon tot drinks in the morning.. along with Vitamins....and he's able to drink water during the day..  but  it's very obvious his very fast weight loss..
> 
> I just read this evening that this apparent feeling of  wellness , then suddenly relapsing is a characteristic of this Virus in some people ..so we're hoping  this is what's happening with hubs.. and he'll be better soon..Doc says give it to the end of the 14 days isolation, unless he suddenly descends into fever again, by which time we should call for an ambulance..
> 
> Thanks for your concern Keesha


You can’t get tested unless you are hospitalized? That’s too bad.I know , here there are certain places we can safely get tested and the closest place to us is at a hospital. They’ve opened up a segregated spot there.

That sounds really rough. You must have been so worried about him. Today I heard on the news that even some people who got tested negative are quite certain that the tests were wrong. They said it felt like an elephant stepped on their chest, it hurt so much.

Fresh lemon & ginger sounds like a good remedy. Lemon for the vitamin C and ginger for the nausea and anti-inflammatory properties. I guess he’s got a bit of weight to gain back.

Fourteen days seems to be the common time needed for quarantine  so perhaps that’s how long it takes this virus to go through its lifespan.

Hopefully you both will be back to being your healthy selves soon. ♥


----------



## ancientmariner (Apr 12, 2020)

Problems with new laptop, ACER must have a dedicated access to their internal wifi card.  I found I had weak access to my router/modem.  I kept losing connection (router/modem is in bedroom, 4 walls away from my laptop location) it worked great through the HP that got trashed.  I thought that I could use a USB wifi card (it had worked on units I installed, but not the ACER). It wouldn't bypass the internal one, nowhere on my control panel could I disable the card.  So, it kept losing access.

I had replaced the OS with Linux, ACER had secure boot activated with no usable options.  I couldn't setup dual boot (HP was capable but not ACER).  I was looking at getting another HP but had already spent the money and hated to give up.  I then bought a $20 wifi extender that worked somewhat but still lost connection throughout the day.  I finally arrived at a solution of sorts.  I had the linked extender within 6 feet, with the available ethernet port and a 6ft ethernet cable I was able to hard wire my laptop.  I shut off the wifi switch, made wired connection, then browsed on my merry way.  Wired is much more secure than wireless but requires an additional line to lug around. 

I could have removed the internal card (thanks to youtube) but that would require opening both the back then removing the keyboard to gain access.  Since it was assembled by foreign nationals I couldn't be sure it would work without something in the wireless bracket to complete the loop.  I had searched for a better wifi card but none was to be had with my search parameters.


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a 2009 model 27" iMac desktop.  It's really beginning to show it's age and I need to make a decision about replacing it with another desktop or go completely to a laptop.  I do genealogy research so that 27" screen sure was helpful in reading tiny census records.


----------

